# Super Naturals Tahitian Moon in Salt Water



## impirial (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a 90 Gallon tank, 2x4 stand and a bunch of frest water gear, filter, that I don't know the make, same for a heater, and some crappy lights. New to fish tanks, but my wife and I have decided to turn it into Salt water. but, we would like to use the Super Naturals Tahitian Moon sand. Though I don't know if it'sright for our applications. We want to do some fish and corals, clown fish and anemone for starters. At any rate, could you help me with some pointers on the sand at least. I'll have plenty more research to do for protein skimmers, filters and such.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

impirial said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 90 Gallon tank, 2x4 stand and a bunch of frest water gear, filter, that I don't know the make, same for a heater, and some crappy lights. New to fish tanks, but my wife and I have decided to turn it into Salt water. but, we would like to use the Super Naturals Tahitian Moon sand. Though I don't know if it'sright for our applications. We want to do some fish and corals, clown fish and anemone for starters. At any rate, could you help me with some pointers on the sand at least. I'll have plenty more research to do for protein skimmers, filters and such.


 Hi ya. As for the sand, yes, you can use it, but it will have no buffering affect on the water, as I believe that is a fresh water sand. Its not a huge issue. Most would use a Crushed Coral or a Live Sand Base. But, as I stated you can use it, it will not harm anything. 
You will not need any filters, 1.5lbs of Live Rock in your tank acts as your filter, its not necessary to use one. Protein Skimmer would be best if you looked at one for 160-200 gallon range, the bigger the better. And lights, a 6 lamp T-5 unit would do ya nicely. LED's and Metal Halides will get you the ocean shimmer effect, the other lights will not.
SWC Skimmers
Octopus Extreme 160 Protein Skimmer - English
deltec skimmers | Marine Depot


----------



## christina21maria (Nov 12, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Hi ya. As for the sand, yes, you can use it, but it will have no buffering affect on the water, as I believe that is a fresh water sand. Its not a huge issue. Most would use a Crushed Coral or a Live Sand Base. But, as I stated you can use it, it will not harm anything.
> You will not need any filters, 1.5lbs of Live Rock in your tank acts as your filter, its not necessary to use one. Protein Skimmer would be best if you looked at one for 160-200 gallon range, the bigger the better. And lights, a 6 lamp T-5 unit would do ya nicely. LED's and Metal Halides will get you the ocean shimmer effect, the other lights will not.
> SWC Skimmers
> Octopus Extreme 160 Protein Skimmer - English
> deltec skimmers | Marine Depot



I think you're right on this Discussion Moon in salt water !


----------

